# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Plant too tall/heavy?

## awelcome

I have a burgundy thread in my vivarium and it's been growing upward fairly well, but today suddenly it just arched over to the ground finally.  I don't know much about the plant.... was it meant to grow tall like that, or should it have grown lower to the ground and reaching outward?  I don't know what to do with the tall sections that are drooping over now... if I follow them to the base they seem pretty unstable and not connected to anything down low to hold them up well.  I leaned one against the brom/stick I have in there, and the other is leaning the opposite way against the creeping charlie which is quite stable now and has put out roots all over.  I am concerned though that if Zeus even bumps it much (because it crosses over the path he usually comes through from that back corner) it might flop over again.  Should I trim it short, or would that even keep it standing again?  Should I thread it around some things as the name suggests if I can find a way?  There isn't much around it that's tall though.  I can try to get pics tomorrow... it's dark for the night now.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Your alternanthera is probably needing more light. Try trimming it down so it could readjust to the conditions inside your viv

----------


## awelcome

Thanks, I ended up taking one of the tall stalks and sort of winding it around the branch, and the other I laid flat and ran along the bottom of the wood in there and up towards the other plant some.  It seems to be doing ok so far, but I will trim it if it starts looking iffy.  It is right out in the open and under my jungle dawn LED light, so not sure it can really get much more.

----------

